# Are anoles better pets than a leopard gecko?



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I have done research on both and I was wondering 

if anyone has had any experience with either specie?

well also what is the best beginner reptile?

I have never had a reptile in my life

I hope someone can help!

Animals548


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

I have owned both, tho it was many years ago that i had the Anoles. Both will need basicly the same equipment so if cost is a factor it will work out about the same.As iv said before you wont be able to handle anoles.Leopard geckos are easy to keep and the cost of food is about as cheap as it gets for a reptile.A leopard gecko is a beginers reptile.:thumbup1:


----------



## Jjones (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive never had anoles. But I have and do own a leo. They are pretty simple to take care of. Thats the one I would go for. Only because of personal experience. Don't know about anoles.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well If my parents let me I will definetly well probobly get a Leopard Gecko
I ve seen soo many pictures and they are soo cute!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

welll my mom didn't say when I can get one but I think it's either this month or next Month but I need Help so I'm gonna post another thread asking about all the stuff I need for leopard geckos but I'm sure my brother is getting one too!

My thread is: Leopard Gecko information Please help!! well something like that!


----------



## milldabeast (Apr 19, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> Well I have done research on both and I was wondering
> 
> if anyone has had any experience with either specie?
> 
> ...


a dry tank is gona be 10times easier to maintain then a wet tank. so anoles would need a wet tank i beleive and leos dont . i would go with leo. unless your really motivated. i bought 2 chinese water dragons for my first reptile amphibian anything. they did fine and still are 6 years later. took a lot of reasearch and problems tho


----------



## milldabeast (Apr 19, 2009)

lalala said:


> I have owned both, tho it was many years ago that i had the Anoles. Both will need basicly the same equipment so if cost is a factor it will work out about the same.As iv said before you wont be able to handle anoles.Leopard geckos are easy to keep and the cost of food is about as cheap as it gets for a reptile.A leopard gecko is a beginers reptile.:thumbup1:


same equipment? wet humid lizard and a dry hot lizard need the same equipment?


----------



## cyb3rminx (Apr 16, 2009)

i have a green anole he is amazing to watch but my children find him very boring because they are not very patient lol they can be quiet hard to look after but i find it very rewarding. if you do get one be very aware of how it behaves we wanted two females and a male and the pet shop endend up giving us 3 males not good at all. so we have ended up with just the one. i am going to get a female when he is bigger as he is still a juvi and very hard to sex.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jun 9, 2009)

Leo's you can handle and make good interactive pets

Anoles you cant but do make great pets if you want a pretty well planted tall viv but not something you can handle. 

Just depends what kind of pet your after really!


----------



## Akai Shizuku (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a Cuban brown anole. Nice pets, cheap food, easy to take care of. Only problem is that they don't live much longer than five years.


----------



## xfiles_stu (Jun 25, 2009)

I actually have both, and I say, leopard geckos are easier. I guess its why they call them the beginner "reptile to get"


----------



## jordan_hudson_98 (Jun 29, 2009)

leopard geckos are far better for a begginer reptile owners



jordan


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Iv got 11 Leos and started off with them about 5 years ago now im overun with reptiles hehe  
If you need any advice or just a chat about them feel free to drop me a pm. Be careful where you buy them from if you are buying from a rep store. xxx


----------



## Evolution (Sep 15, 2009)

I would say Leopard Geckos are loads better than Anoles for many reasons. 

Anoles are rarely captive bred
They require higher humidity, UV lighting, plenty of space and cant be handled. Their live span is very short (maybe 2 years)

Leopards are all CB now, easy to handle, long lived and require a more basic vivarium.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

You might find the articles here of interest to you.

Pet Reptile Articles


----------



## Marky0283 (Sep 16, 2009)

If you are after the best beginer reptile then I would say Crested Geckos as they are one of the easiest to care for. 

No additional heat needs to be supplied as in most homes room temperature is warm enough. They need between 70 to 80 farenheight with the ideal being 74 to 78.

They can be handled and are very interesting to watch as they jump around and climb in there enclosure. Obviously research them fully if you are interested.

Out of Anoles or Leopard Geckos, Leopard Geckos are by far the best. More hardy, and loads of different morphs available.


----------

